# True Fuel and Honda



## charley95 (Feb 10, 2014)

Does anyone here know if Tru Fuel makes a straight fuel without an oil mix ?
I'm thinking of just running it in my 724 instead of an ethanol blend from the pump. We're getting our first snow here in central Illinois on saturday of 2-4 inches. It's starting to look like we're not going to get any snow to speak of this season. I would just assume have Tru Fuel sitting dormant in my tank since spring is right around the corner. I always run the fuel dry come spring before changing the oil.


----------



## SnowG (Dec 5, 2014)

Yes -- TruFuel 4-cycle blend. You can buy it on Amazon or Home Depot. 

I've been using it in all my small engines for almost 2 years and have had no problems even after they sit months at a time. 

I'd suggest you drain that E10 crap from your Honda's tank and put it in your car where it won't go stale. Then fill the empty tank with TruFuel and don't look back. 

BTW it also burns cleaner than gas. That's all my HS928 has ever known, since the day the dealer delivered it.


----------



## charley95 (Feb 10, 2014)

I haven't even fired mine up yet this season, there hasn't been fuel in the tank since last season. When you say Blend about Tru Fuel, does that have oil in it?


----------



## SnowG (Dec 5, 2014)

charley95 said:


> I haven't even fired mine up yet this season, there hasn't been fuel in the tank since last season. When you say Blend about Tru Fuel, does that have oil in it?


 No oil. They just call it TruFuel 4 cycle. 

BTW if it's been that long since you started it, I recommend you drain your carb and fuel lines before you even try to start it with fresh fuel. 

When I use gas with stabilizer I rotate it every 40-60 days if I don't use it, by running it though the car and buying fresh to store again. It's also a good idea to start your engines and run them long enough to reach operating temperature every few weeks. (At least once a month). It helps keep the parts lubed and coated with oil, and may reduce corrosion also. Plus you know it will work when you need it.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Trufuel offers at least three common product that I've seen: 4 cycle and two 2 stroke mixtures

I ordered a 6pk of quarts on Amazon this week. I think it's due to arrive today. Watch out for the "gallon" cans, they're only 110 oz.

In my area, the absolute cheapest price I could find was Lowe's when you buy 6 quart cans and they give an additional 10% discount.

My problem now: lots of gas and no place to go


----------



## yarcraftman (Jan 30, 2014)

Charley we have the same machine and corresponded last year when we got the 724 units. 

Tru fuel is all is use. Put some in mine at thanksgiving and starts first pull. I used it last season also it's good stuff 

Just make sure you buy gray bottle which is 4 cycle STRAIGHT GAS which has no oil. See attached pic for pics of all products. 

I agree with previous post though if your tank is not empty now I would drain first then put in tru fuel 4 cycle.


----------



## dbv (Sep 30, 2015)

That is all I use anymore too. It is great stuff.


----------



## charley95 (Feb 10, 2014)

I bought it new a year ago and ran the engine till the fuel ran dry and then removed the carb. bowl and wiped clean per instructions in the manual. We only have one station in my area that claims to have E10 free gas. The problem with the station is that it is foreign owned and the owner is very evasive when asked about his product. I'll go pick up some Tru Fuel at Lowes today.


----------



## unknown1 (Dec 13, 2015)

These gas stations may sell ethanol-free gas in your area for the same price as "normal" 10% ethanol gas. Not sure how up to date the information is. Worth a phone call to check.

Ethanol-free gas stations in the U.S. and Canada


----------



## ZOMGVTEK (Sep 25, 2014)

Is it really that big of a concern? I have generators with several year old E10 in them, and they start and run fine. I generally try and run the carb out of fuel, but that does not always happen. I run a very light premix in most every 4T engine, especially cold weather ones, and never had an issue.

With a tiny little engine that uses a tiny amount of fuel, I don't see this being a big deal. I don't know about you guys, but when it snows bad here, I need gallons of gas to clear my average sized driveway. Running a canned fuel sounds terribly impractical in the event of the occasional snowpocalypse.

I generally keep the tanks full so its ready to go, and most things get started every few months at least. Although I have 2T and 4T generators that don't get used frequently and likely have several year old gas in them. They don't appear to care. If you want to run it, thats fine, I'm just curious what problems people are having and why its never been an issue for me or anyone I know.


----------



## Dragonsm (Nov 24, 2015)

charley95 said:


> I bought it new a year ago and ran the engine till the fuel ran dry and then removed the carb. bowl and wiped clean per instructions in the manual. We only have one station in my area that claims to have E10 free gas. The problem with the station is that it is foreign owned and the owner is very evasive when asked about his product. I'll go pick up some Tru Fuel at Lowes today.


A station owner that is evasive. Sounds to me like that would be a fun station to go put a few gallons in the car at, toss some fuel in an empty gas can and perform your own ethanol test with the water blend to see what you come up with. If it comes out clean, you are good to go....if not, dump the little bit from the can into your vehicle and at least you have peace of mind.

And on a sidenote....at least here in the midwest...."news" stations eat that kind of stuff up.


----------



## charley95 (Feb 10, 2014)

ZOMGVTEK said:


> Is it really that big of a concern? I have generators with several year old E10 in them, and they start and run fine. I generally try and run the carb out of fuel, but that does not always happen. I run a very light premix in most every 4T engine, especially cold weather ones, and never had an issue.
> 
> With a tiny little engine that uses a tiny amount of fuel, I don't see this being a big deal. I don't know about you guys, but when it snows bad here, I need gallons of gas to clear my average sized driveway. Running a canned fuel sounds terribly impractical in the event of the occasional snowpocalypse.
> 
> I generally keep the tanks full so its ready to go, and most things get started every few months at least. Although I have 2T and 4T generators that don't get used frequently and likely have several year old gas in them. They don't appear to care. If you want to run it, thats fine, I'm just curious what problems people are having and why its never been an issue for me or anyone I know.



I would think it's the long term use of E10 that does the damage. I go through 10 gallons of gas a season with my mower so it's obviously not practical to use Tru Fuel. I think I will run Tru Fuel on the last tank each season and run it dry for winter storage. I use the Stihl brand Moto Mix on my blower and weed eater and notice a better performance than pump gas.


----------



## unknown1 (Dec 13, 2015)

ZOMGVTEK said:


> Is it really that big of a concern? I have generators with several year old E10 in them, and they start and run fine. I generally try and run the carb out of fuel, but that does not always happen. I run a very light premix in most every 4T engine, especially cold weather ones, and never had an issue.
> 
> With a tiny little engine that uses a tiny amount of fuel, I don't see this being a big deal. I don't know about you guys, but when it snows bad here, I need gallons of gas to clear my average sized driveway. Running a canned fuel sounds terribly impractical in the event of the occasional snowpocalypse.
> 
> I generally keep the tanks full so its ready to go, and most things get started every few months at least. Although I have 2T and 4T generators that don't get used frequently and likely have several year old gas in them. They don't appear to care. If you want to run it, thats fine, I'm just curious what problems people are having and why its never been an issue for me or anyone I know.


I'm guessing that many people here work on lots of engine types. Seems to be a serious issue for tiny 2-stroke engines that get stored away for months at a time... leaf-blowers, trimmers, chain-saws etc. I constantly find craigslist freebies with varnish in the carbs.. they run great once you clean them out. 

Perhaps you are right about the bigger snowblower carbs being less picky.
I personally don't have enough experience and data to say for sure so I watch the threads to hear what others have experienced.

I wouldn't buy the canned stuff myself (even for leaf blowers) because that ends up costing $30 a gallon and I'm cheap... but if I can buy it for $3 a gallon at a local gas station and add my own oil... it starts to make more sense.

Ethanol-free gas stations in the U.S. and Canada

Edit: These are the project managers from Walboro mentioning the ethanol and its affect on diaphragm carbs.
https://youtu.be/cDaOcNrS6BM?t=25


----------



## NJHonda (Feb 8, 2013)

I use 4 stroke tru fuel in a Honda and a Dolmar 4 stroke small engine. NO need to drain anything as they fuel is not gasoline and does not go bad sitting. Just shut it off and restart first pull a year later. Been doing it for years


----------



## yarcraftman (Jan 30, 2014)

NJHonda said:


> I use 4 stroke tru fuel in a Honda and a Dolmar 4 stroke small engine. NO need to drain anything as they fuel is not gasoline and does not go bad sitting. Just shut it off and restart first pull a year later. Been doing it for years




That's a perfect idea NJHonda--hmm leaves more time to drink a few more beers  instead of screwing around cleaning carb's


----------



## NJHonda (Feb 8, 2013)

according to trufuels site..

Q. Does TruFuel go stale like the gas I currently have stored in my garage?
A:No. special packaging technology is used to ensure TruFuel’s freshness. Also, TruFuel is packaged in a sealed container which ensures high performance for a minimum of 2 years from the time you open the can and for more than 5 years unopened.


----------

